# water leak



## copiertech1377 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a 1998 four winds motor home and when I hook up the to the campgrounds water, I get a leak that starts in the middle of the bathroom floor. If I use the water from the fresh water tank with the pump, it will NOT leak at all. Has anyone had this problem or know what it is. And if so, how do I repair it without cutting a hole in the floor?


----------



## LEN (Dec 31, 2014)

Boy you have a good one. Does it leak while filling the on board tank?

LEN


----------



## copiertech1377 (Jan 3, 2015)

no, Len
it only leaks when hooked up to the city water inlet hose connection. It always starts in the middle of the bathroom floor.


----------



## LEN (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm having a hard time with leaking only on city water and not when on the water pump from the tank and then not leaking when filling the tank.It should be using the same lines from the pump into the MH system where it sounds like the leak is. Maybe someone else can help I am thinking but stumped.

LEN


----------



## copiertech1377 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am thinking that it may be because the city water has more pressure than the pump. But that's just a guess. I just wish I knew how to fix it.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you using a pressure regulator when hooked to city water supply?


----------



## Dman (Jan 5, 2015)

When you say that it's leaking in the middle of the floor, is that where it puddles?   Is it coming from under the vanity, the shower, the stool or a wall?


----------



## copiertech1377 (Jan 6, 2015)

No, C Nash. But I will try that. But I still would like to fix the leak.Dman, yes it starts to puddle in the middle of the bathroom floor. There is the vanity, the toilet and the shower. But it start in the middle of the floor. How do I access the pipe in the middle of the floor?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 6, 2015)

Well probably the shore has more pressure and causes the leak but you need to find it regardless.  Is it seeping up in the middle of the floor or just draining to the middle? I dont think any lines would run in the middle of the floor.  Most run around the walls.


----------



## Dman (Jan 13, 2015)

If your water is weeping through the floor, I would think that there is a cavity being filled somewhere keeping the water next to the floor and letting it soak up from the bottom. Gravity pulls water down.  You may need to go from the bottom up to find the problem. Hopefully before it ruins the floor.  Do you ever see water dripping from underneath after being hooked up to city pressure? Good Luck, let us know what you find.


----------



## DougS (Feb 18, 2015)

Often city/well water is 50 pounds pressure while the sure line pumps maybe only 10#. Also the city water line may not be in the circuit when the pump is on. Easy to do with a one way valve. Can you disconnect it and pull it out and just replace it? Or is it old style rigid pipe? Any possibility to just re-route a new line and ignore the old one?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2015)

Well since this original post i was at a CG that has 100 lbs of pressure at the spicket.  I always used a pressure reg as I do at all CG.  I had a leak under the sink and even noticed that the hot water pop of valve was driping.  Found out my reg was bad.  Just the brass kind that screws on the faucet.  So yes they will go bad.  I did tighten the nuts on the sink LOL.   Should check them often anyway.  Lot of rough roads we travel.


----------



## Dman (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the scary stuff that went through my mind,  Glad you figured it out


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 20, 2015)

so DMAN  what was the problem


----------



## Dman (Feb 22, 2015)

[COLOR=#6A6A6A !important]02-19-2015, 06:10 PM[/COLOR]


Well since this original post i was at a CG that has 100 lbs of pressure at the spicket. I always used a pressure reg as I do at all CG. I had a leak under the sink and even noticed that the hot water pop of valve was driping. Found out my reg was bad. Just the brass kind that screws on the faucet. So yes they will go bad. I did tighten the nuts on the sink LOL. Should check them often anyway. Lot of rough roads we travel.

Seems the pressure reg was bad plus a couple of loose nuts at the sink. Could have been worse. I'm going to check mine!


----------

